# What should I wear to ambulance job orientation?



## Cameljockey (Aug 13, 2012)

i have my ambulance orientation on Wednesday through Friday this week an was wondering what I should wear? What did you all wear?


----------



## Lfd128 (Aug 13, 2012)

Tech pants and uniform like shirt. Avoid a utility belt and don't wear anything with another agency's name on it


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 13, 2012)

Khakis and a polo. 

Clean and pressed. Shirt tucked in. A belt.

Prior to arrival ... Shave. Shower. Use soap.


----------



## med51fl (Aug 13, 2012)

Look professional.  Like stated before, be clean, well kempt, and shave.  The "gruff" 5-o'clock shadow is out for work as well as fancy earrings / noserings / liprings.  As far as attire, check with the agency you are attending orientation for.  They may have a specific requirement.  If not, dark blue / black pants with a pressed white polo, polished work boots, and plain black belt should suffice.

Good luck!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2012)

We had a required uniform for orientation. 

Black polishable boots
Black belt
Black or dark blue ****ies
A white polo shirt.


----------



## Always BSI (Aug 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> We had a required uniform for orientation.
> 
> Black boots
> Black belt
> ...



Edited to mine. lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 13, 2012)

If they didn't specify what you should wear, then go with business casual. Khakis and a polo should suffice. Don't go out and buy 5.11 tech pants or EMT pants or anything else before they tell you what you need.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 13, 2012)

jadibrahim said:


> i have my ambulance orientation on Wednesday through Friday this week an was wondering what I should wear? What did you all wear?


This is one of those questions that always makes my head hurt, because you are asking what we suggest,  when what we suggest is irrelevant.

What you should be doing is asking your employer what to wear.  If they tell you to wear an issued uniform, than wear an issued uniform.  If they say business casual, than wear some dress pants and a collared shirt.  If they say "wear whatever you want," than wear business casual (always look better than they expect).  But let them tell you what to wear, instead of asking a bunch of people that don't have anything to do with your employment status.

No jeans, avoid sneakers, no t-shirts, no flip flops, no tank tops, no shorts, and nothing with another agency's name or logo on it.

Shower and shave, hair cut, and be on time.  Bring two pens, one blue and one black, as well as something to write on.  good luck with the new job.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 13, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> If they didn't specify what you should wear, then go with business casual. Khakis and a polo should suffice. Don't go out and buy 5.11 tech pants or EMT pants or anything else before they tell you what you need.



Listen to this guy, he's giving good advice.

EMS personnel are generally brutal, especially if you're a ricky rescue. 

My suggestion was going to be clothes but I decided not to be an ***.


----------



## trex69 (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone still wear ties?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 20, 2012)

trex69 said:


> Does anyone still wear ties?



Nope. When I go to an interview (hospital jobs) I usually wear a nice button up dress shirt with dress pants but no tie. I feel that I look very professional even without a tie. I have never had an issue.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2012)

Interesting. When I was still thinking about being a fire medic, I know that NOT wearing a suit was a point deduction in the "professional appearance" column. 

Maybe nitpicking, but when you're competing against several other people, you should always put your best foot forward. That includes a good haircut, well fitting suit, properly tied tie, shined shoes... 

I don't think I would ever go to an initial interview not wearing a suit. But, I'm 42 and came from a business background, so "suiting up", as Barney says, is totally normal for me. As with anything, YMMV.

And funny point, now I wear a one piece flight suit. Talk about one extreme to the other. From tailored suits to a pair of jammies. :/


----------



## Tigger (Aug 21, 2012)

I wore a tie when I was going to fill out the applications. You never know when the interview is going to be (on the spot perhaps) so might as well look your best. I didn't wear a jacket while applying for private EMS jobs (thought that was a little much), but the pressed shirt and pants, tie, and shined shoes definitely got compliments and positive notice. 

As for orientation, call ahead. Don't ask strangers. If it's business casual and you don't know what that means, ask. Do not show up in cargo shorts and a crappy t-shirt. We had someone in our orientation get let go on the second day for such a transgression. And definitely don't wear EMT pants...


----------

